# Another (Better) Map of Confessional and Reformed Churches



## RKB

A few months ago, I posted a map of NAPARC affiliated churches. The map had a few inaccuracies and was relatively poorly maintained. This evening, someone reached out to me to let me know that they had used that to make a slightly more thorough and better looking map. She is credited in the map description.

https://www.google.com/maps/d/viewer?mid=1d_UbOHoEYBmcyriC09r3x2AdcP4&usp=sharing

Reactions: Informative 6


----------



## Ephrata

Thanks, Ross! This is proving very helpful to me in my church search!


----------



## yeutter

The map shows zero faithful reformed churches in Michigan's Upper Peninsula. Pray that God will send faithful witnesses to establish congregations there


----------



## Edward

yeutter said:


> The map shows zero faithful reformed churches in Michigan's Upper Peninsula. Pray that God will send faithful witnesses to establish congregations there



Low densities and declining populations are not encouraging indicators.


----------



## TheOldCourse

Thank you! This is very helpful for me since we will be looking for another area of the country to set up shop in a year or so and church proximity is, of course, a primary consideration. It's a little disappointing to see how little of the western half of the country has confessional churches in proximity, especially since we would prefer to be somewhere to the "right" of the PCA.


----------



## tangleword

Thanks, if we wanted to update the information for our church (ares does not have any info except the city) who would we contact?


----------

